# Boss Quick Cube Video



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i found this quick cube video on Facebook from Nate Kohn. posted as a real world usage video


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> i found this quick cube video on Facebook from Nate Kohn. posted as a real world usage video


    LOL


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

FredG said:


> LOL


no need to start with this type of post...let's have a decent discussion regarding this please, or move on

thanks :waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's an even bigger waste of time than I thought before after seeing it in action.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> no need to start with this type of post...let's have a decent discussion regarding this please, or move on
> 
> thanks :waving:


I would not bother even posting opinion. I'm pretty sure most members know my opinion from the other 5 post that got locked. I put the  meaning just waiting to see what comes about it. Rizzo knows I was not bashing him. Peace out anyways my lips are sealed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I gotta git me sum of dem...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I gotta git me sum of dem...


The Fifth!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

lol fred, i feel the same as you, but people on facebook on snow plow mafia love it


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

When they said came changer, I think they mean because it would set you so far back in the "snow game" that it would be like a whole new game..

Maybe Nate gets paid by the hour


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

My Wife does that FB thing, Can you get the big 86? They probably would not like my response lol. Oh I don't want to sound like a FOG, What is snow plow Mafia? These days I stay away from the word Mafia.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

And I'm pretty sure my electric spreaders would put out more salt than that, and spread wider.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's pretty apparent this is for a certain type of property or "spot" spreading which seems to be what was being shown in the video.
Also shown is the poor routing of the Hyd lines that are subject to being ripped oof. Additionally the amount of salt residue on the QD plate which also lends you to believe the skid is also seeing large amount of salt build up to. A good idea in concept for a few select buyers but the execution has mulch to be desired.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The big back lot, how many cubes would you go thru before you were done? And out there, I guess time don't mean nothing.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure but looks like that will put down a lot more than 100# per acre.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If it don't save me money for the investment I'm out, I would much rather sit in a salt truck than a skid no matter how fluffed up the skid maybe,


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

:hammerhead:


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

FredG said:


> My Wife does that FB thing, Can you get the big 86? They probably would not like my response lol. Oh I don't want to sound like a FOG, What is snow plow Mafia? These days I stay away from the word Mafia.


its just a group of a ton of snow plow guys on facebook theres like 15k of them


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

maybe it would work well for HOA's with small driveways?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If it's good enough for Wal-Mart it should be good enough for everyone


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I know guy in southington who bought the skid steer salt bucket spreaders. they used them half a season ow sitting behind his shop for the last 3 years. why because they never worked. I can't imagine that being any better with the work loading and unloading cubes


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I sold an hla scattershot a few years ago, my grandfather hadn’t used it in ten years.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Check this out! :hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great, so now you need a cement truck too because those are so cheap. Also bet that would fun to load. Does harbor freight have a giant funnel to stick in the top of that thing?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So, how do they load the salt into the cement truck? What is the cost of that per hour, and how many man hours are needed in between storms to maintain/fill these Cubes? Is there a cost analysis for comparison to doing it the old fashioned way?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

nate kohn states he eliminated 10 salt trucks by switching, he then says he now needs to employ 10 less people and maintain ten less trucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> nate kohn states he eliminated 10 salt trucks by switching, he then says he now needs to employ 10 less people and maintain ten less trucks.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> nate kohn states he eliminated 10 salt trucks by switching, he then says he now needs to employ 10 less people and maintain ten less trucks.


Did he have ten trucks on one site? Or did he replace them with ten cube system things. These ten trucks, were they pickups with tailgate spreaders or v box. Or medium duty trucks? Maybe he owned ten swensons, that may get me to try the cubes. He still needed to buy a cement mixer and a way to load it or find someone willing to contaminate their cement truck. Don't think salt mixed into cement mix is a good thing. To be honest I think the Meystern has a more useful purpose in snow removal business than this thing.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

How much do these cubes cost? Strictly just out of curiosity


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> How much do these cubes cost? Strictly just out of curiosity


North of $6k for a "set".


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I just cannot figure out how it makes more sense to drive around and refill these things than it does to have big dedicated salt trucks salting in the event.

I wish he could actually explain it instead of saying that it has eliminated this, this, and this. Ok, fine. HOW did it eliminate those things? By adding steps in elsewhere?

I don't get it. 


m_ice said:


> How much do these cubes cost? Strictly just out of curiosity


System was something like 6k for one skid mounted fork spreader combo and 6 cubes if I remember right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder what the redi-mix company's other customers think aboot treated salt in the trucks and in their redi-mix?

@jomama45 ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Boss needs to step up their game and develop a small version for compact utility loaders....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> What is snow plow Mafia? These days I stay away from the word Mafia.


I thought you were the plow mafia president...:gunsfiring:


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> North of $6k for a "set".


How many come in a set?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

6 cubes is what was advertised


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nevermind looks like 6 come in a set...highway robbery

So you can buy 6 crappy tailgate spreaders for 1 of these???


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder what the redi-mix company's other customers think aboot treated salt in the trucks and in their redi-mix?
> 
> @jomama45 ???


I can tell you that state and US hwy pours test every load before it's poured. Rejected load means it comes right back. Wasted. If there's salt left in there I guarantee it will contaminate the next few loads. Doesn't matter how you wash it out. Seems like a waste.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MXZ1983 said:


> I can tell you that state and US hwy pours test every load before it's poured. Rejected load means it comes right back. Wasted. If there's salt left in there I guarantee it will contaminate the next few loads. Doesn't matter how you wash it out. Seems like a waste.


Just look at your spreader/truck...you never really get all the salt washed off. And now you're trying to get it out of the drum?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Nevermind looks like 6 come in a set...highway robbery
> 
> So you can buy 6 crappy tailgate spreaders for 1 of these???


Yes...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

And if I were Nate Kohn I would use a boom pump so I wouldn't even have to unlock gates on locked sites.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

idk he goes on and on about them on facebook


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Broncslefty7 said:


> idk he goes on and on about them on facebook


That explains his logic.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Check this out! :hammerhead::hammerhead:
> 
> View attachment 177706
> 
> ...


This looks very familiar..... Almost like file footage.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder what the redi-mix company's other customers think aboot treated salt in the trucks and in their redi-mix?
> 
> @jomama45 ???


How did I know you were going to drag me into this? :hammerhead:

Mark, I have a great relationship with that ready-mixed company, I've literally done millions of dollars of work with them in the last 18+ years, and my Dad goes as far back as the early 70's when the current owner's Grandfather was still the owner. I guarantee they haven't simply overlooked the potential issues of hauling the salt in their trucks, they're a pretty well thought-out company with excellent quality control practices in place.

That said, I have already questioned them about this and I personally have little concern at this point. They're no stranger to chlorides, as they've long been able to use up to 2% calcium chloride in non-steel reinforced concrete for decades. They know the consequences of using chlorides in concrete as well as anyone.

Not to mention, most of what we pour in Winter would contain either CC or non-chloride accelerant anyways.

From what I can tell, all concrete is allowed up to .15% free chloride, even on state and fed. jobs, which would amount to about 8#'s per yard on a full load of concrete. If no steel reinforcement is inplace, that number can be up to 2%.

If they're washing down properly, I'm less concerned with this than I am about liquid integral color in previous loads in the summertime.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

MXZ1983 said:


> I can tell you that state and US hwy pours test every load before it's poured. Rejected load means it comes right back. Wasted. If there's salt left in there I guarantee it will contaminate the next few loads. Doesn't matter how you wash it out. Seems like a waste.


They test for air content and slump, as well as take test cylinders to be broken at a later date (generally 7, 14, 28, 56 etc... days). I'm unaware of a on-site test for chlorides in concrete in the plastic state. It's only tested for chlorides after it has hardened, but please correct me if I'm wrong......



m_ice said:


> And if I were Nate Kohn I would use a boom pump so I wouldn't even have to unlock gates on locked sites.


If you're referring to a concrete boom pump, it wouldn't work. As far as I can tell, he leaves all of these out in the open for easy access/filling. If he starts locking these things up behind fences, I won't be able to send pictures of them to Oomkes for his CPU wallpaper.........:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> idk he goes on and on about them on facebook


Of course he does, the idea was his. How many inventors want to admit their idea makes no sense?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> How did I know you were going to drag me into this? :hammerhead:
> 
> Mark, I have a great relationship with that ready-mixed company, I've literally done millions of dollars of work with them in the last 18+ years, and my Dad goes as far back as the early 70's when the current owner's Grandfather was still the owner. I guarantee they haven't simply overlooked the potential issues of hauling the salt in their trucks, they're a pretty well thought-out company with excellent quality control practices in place.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't I drag you into It?

Wasn't sure about the difference between sodium and calcium chlorides in concrete.

What about whatever he is treating it with?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes, post: 2262250, member: 1879"

What about whatever he is treating it with?[/QUOTE]

I can't honestly say Mark, you know far more about the "foo-foo" that goes into this stuff than I do. My best guess is that it's predominantly rock salt, around 5% CC, a little mag, and some other crap to add non-caking? What say you?

I will say one thing that pops into my mind about a potential issue with his system. Hard concrete that builds up inside the drum and occasionally comes loose. It pretty rare, but with fresh concrete it's easy to spot and remove. If one of these got into a cube without being noticed, it would easily jam that cube up. I suppose you could shake the cube up though?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> I suppose you could shake the cube up though?


Is that why you said he was going 100', stopping, shaking, rinse and repeat??


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

jomama45 said:


> They test for air content and slump, as well as take test cylinders to be broken at a later date (generally 7, 14, 28, 56 etc... days). I'm unaware of a on-site test for chlorides in concrete in the plastic state. It's only tested for chlorides after it has hardened, but please correct me if I'm wrong......
> 
> If you're referring to a concrete boom pump, it wouldn't work. As far as I can tell, he leaves all of these out in the open for easy access/filling. If he starts locking these things up behind fences, I won't be able to send pictures of them to Oomkes for his CPU wallpaper.........:laugh:


I'm not in any way saying you're wrong, was just stating that even if it is pellet or a different state of salt, there will be residue left in there and washing it will only make the salt go onto the sides of the drum (hence the side of our pickups driving down the road) and it will come up in testing. All I was saying without getting into the tech aspects.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder what the redi-mix company's other customers think aboot treated salt in the trucks and in their redi-mix?
> 
> I could say a lot about this, I been running bidwell bridge pavers since 1982 and later on ran curb and sidewalk slip form machine and highway concrete pavers. Never the less it's best for my health to pass lol. My knowledge appears to be old school, I will say one thing the mixer driver need some training or is soaking up hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm Not even gonna watch it to waste my unlimited data


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, because then the driver would have to hang another shoot, and the salt would get bound up in the shoots because it's too flat to run manually, meaning the driver would have to constantly pull the salt down manually with his scraper. Yeah, that would be waaaaaay quicker than having to shift the automatic transmission from F to D............ :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Yeah, because then the driver would have to hang another shoot, and the salt would get bound up in the shoots because it's too flat to run manually, meaning the driver would have to constantly pull the salt down manually with his scraper. Yeah, that would be waaaaaay quicker than having to shift the automatic transmission from F to D............ :hammerhead:


How about this! Use a conveyor truck then. :hammerhead: Furthermore I did not quote you.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

FredG said:


> . :hammerhead: Furthermore I did not quote you.


K.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

FredG said:


> . :hammerhead: Furthermore I did not quote you.


Understood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nevermind...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fine...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back on topic please 

thanks


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I really liked in one of the first threads the guy wanted you to use a salt spreader without the spinner to fill them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> back on topic please
> 
> thanks


K


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

There is no easy or inexpensive way to fill them, Concrete truck or conveyor truck is not the answer, It would put you out of a competitive market and take to much money off the top.

I couldn't see a reason to add it when the post come up months back. After seeing the video Rizzo put up from FB from the snow plow mobsters the performance did not impress me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I realize they may not be bizzie but what is the cost per hour? Capacity? 10-11 yds in Michigan. 20 cubes. Fill time per cube? Travel time all over cheeseland. How is the mixer filled? More cost there. 

Then what happens if they have a big pour scheduled and a storm hits...their bizness is concrete not filling salt cubes so Nate is at their mercy...a dangerous place to be in this industry.

I can keep poking holes in this concept until the Big Crunch occurs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The only place these things make sense to me is a high maintenance HOA or apartment complex that wants individual parking spaces and driveways salted or something similar. I can't imagine screwing around trying to salt a Walmart with one of these on a skid steer 1000 pounds at a time and a skid top speed of 11 mph.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

The guys who’s do Wally World by me, across the street 20ft away. Literally drive through 2 7yrd salters high speed on high and dump enough to melt 2-4”. They may be on site for 90 seconds.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to see someone completely salt a Walmart in 90 seconds.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd like to see someone completely salt a Walmart in 90 seconds.


Typo, Minutes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Typo, Minutes.


One is too short...the other is too long unless you're using a Swenson MDV or Quickcube.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One is too short...the other is too long unless you're using a Swenson MDV or Quickcube.


Still too fast for an MDV. No way you're gonna push salt a Walmart in 90 minutes when your POS MDV breaks down as you pull in.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One is too short...the other is too long unless you're using a Swenson MDV or Quickcube.


Ditto!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bizzie pouring lightly salted concrete. .....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Bizzie pouring lightly salted concrete. .....
> 
> View attachment 177771


I would tell them....Dont send me those trucks you use to fill those stupid quick cubes...Although, I have come to realize you people up there in cheeseland are not the sharpest knifes in the drawer


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> I would tell them....Dont send me those trucks you use to fill those stupid quick cubes...Although, I have come to realize you people up there in cheeseland are not the sharpest knifes in the drawer


W/e it takes to get the concrete to set, the sooner the finish machine is on and off the slab, the sooner I'll be nosing through my liquor cabinet.

I'll deal with Mark later, as well as all the holes in his dike...........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My 2c worth. I could use these on my site I do by myself. 90% of the time I use a skid steer to plow about 1.5 acres. Then I use my 160 lb push spreader to salt walks and the lot. I could go back to the shop for my tailgate salter truck but time rarely allows for that and honestly I prefer just doing everything while I'm there. I use about 5-600 lbs of Pro Slicer and Halite mixed in temps below 20ish degrees, and straight Halite when temps are warmer than 20ish. Other variables apply but won't get into it.
I did say I could use this cube system...here's why I never would:
Cost, to hard to refill, don't like switching hydraulic attachments on skid steer, too much salt getting on skid steer(really kills them), where to store attachment and cubes safely, and finally how to mix in Pro Slicer would be a pita. 
I will say this though, around my area there has been an explosion of contractors over the last 5 years using skid steers with plows, either kept on site or hauled around, for snow removal. So they already have the main piece of equipment on site for this system. So I could see this being beneficial under the right circumstances. Just not for me.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I realize they may not be bizzie but what is the cost per hour?
> 
> I haven't asked, but would assume about $100-120 per hour per truck. I believe they take two trucks for a full day to fill all of them.
> 
> ...


I'm running out of bubble gum trying to fill all these holes........


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The only place these things make sense to me is a high maintenance HOA or apartment complex that wants individual parking spaces and driveways salted or something similar. I can't imagine screwing around trying to salt a Walmart with one of these on a skid steer 1000 pounds at a time and a skid top speed of 11 mph.


The guys doing Walmarts, I wouldn't be surprised if he does 10+ of them, and even larger lots with these things currently. Just to be clear, this guy doesn't "dabble" in snow removal or plow for beer money. In summer, there must be 20+ wheel loaders sitting at his shop, most of them 621's. He probably owns at least twice as many skids...........


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> I did say I could use this cube system...here's why I never would:
> Cost, to hard to refill, don't like switching hydraulic attachments on skid steer, too much salt getting on skid steer(really kills them), where to store attachment and cubes safely, and finally how to mix in Pro Slicer would be a pita.
> I will say this though, around my area there has been an explosion of contractors over the last 5 years using skid steers with plows, either kept on site or hauled around, for snow removal. So they already have the main piece of equipment on site for this system. So I could see this being beneficial under the right circumstances. Just not for me.


Well put, there's undoubtedly downsides to this, just like everything else. Like you, I plow with my skid, and loath removing the couplers during a storm, out of fear that they're going to be frozen or just plain stubborn to get back on. Rust is obviously an issue as well, we'll see how his machines look in a few years. I know the lower portions of mine are terrible after 10 years of driving on salty/slushy roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> W/e it takes to get the concrete to set, the sooner the finish machine is on and off the slab, the sooner I'll be nosing through my liquor cabinet.
> 
> I'll deal with Mark later, as well as all the holes in his dike...........


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> I'm running out of bubble gum trying to fill all these holes........


Maybe you should try cheese...because the bubble gum isn't working.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

My "people" said the concrete set and finished excellent today, I'm going to attribute that to the treated salt residue. ..........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> The guys doing Walmarts, I wouldn't be surprised if he does 10+ of them, and even larger lots with these things currently. Just to be clear, this guy doesn't "dabble" in snow removal or plow for beer money. In summer, there must be 20+ wheel loaders sitting at his shop, most of them 621's. He probably owns at least twice as many skids...........


I cannot for the life of me imagine salting accounts of that size with these stupid things. Much less spending days hauling them in circles or paying concrete trucks to drive around to refill them.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You might be eliminating 10 trucks, and 10 guys, but at what cost? I get that they're not for everyone, but I can't see where this would be cost effective in any way, on any job. Just because you eliminate a person, doesn't mean you're not paying someone else to do the same job. Hell, it has to be costing more for just labor, let alone the filling process.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

First driver today said he filled up Quick Cubes all day yesterday, we're his first load today. Should be outta here in no time today. ..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> First driver today said he filled up Quick Cubes all day yesterday, we're his first load today. Should be outta here in no time today. ..........
> 
> View attachment 177838


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Capacity? 10-11 yds in Michigan. 20 cubes.
> 
> Didn't you read the article I sent you from the local paper a few weeks ago? It'ssay right in there that their hauling 40,000 pounds, so about 40 cubes. Here it is again:
> 
> http://ozaukeepress.com/business/9794-getting-creative-by-hauling-salt-in-cement-mixers


My daughter wasn't home to read it to me...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter wasn't home to read it to me...


Your wife has givin up reading to you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your wife has givin up reading to you?


She never would...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's get back to the topic


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Must be getting ready to fill more Quick Cubes.........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Must be getting ready to fill more Quick Cubes.........
> View attachment 177894


All makes sense now....Some woodtick redi-mix plant...You guys got Praire Redi-mix up there??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to know how they get the salt in the redimix trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd like to know how they get the salt in the redimix trucks.


Thru the top I'm sure

I would imagine they have conveyor of some sort. Can't imagine them running salt thru the entire plant tho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Thru the top I'm sure


Ya think???



1olddogtwo said:


> Can't imagine them running salt thru the entire plant tho.


It's Wisconsin...only 1 small step above Ohio...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

We have separate conveyors to load steel fiber and fiber mesh in the trucks before they load...That could be one way...Looks like a dry batch plant...They could run the salt right through the plant


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> All makes sense now....Some woodtick redi-mix plant...You guys got Praire Redi-mix up there??


If you want an answer quicker I can give Joe your number...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> We have separate conveyors to load steel fiber and fiber mesh in the trucks before they load...That could be one way...Looks like a dry batch plant...They could run the salt right through the plant


I don't know anything about concrete. I thought everything went into the truck and was mixed in the drum as it was loaded.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't know anything about concrete. I thought everything went into the truck and was mixed in the drum as it was loaded.


In dry batch your correct....Most our plants are wet batched...Plant has a 12 yard mixer that mixes everything then dumps into mixer


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you want an answer quicker I can give Joe your number...


No Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> No Thanks


I can give you Joe's number.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> All makes sense now....Some woodtick redi-mix plant...You guys got Praire Redi-mix up there??


Geez, are you bitter and grumpy, maybe you should start drinking again.....

They barely ever run this plant anymore, next closest plant is down for service.

Ozinga bought out Prairie's Wisconsin locations. Hated pouring with them anyways.



John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd like to know how they get the salt in the redimix trucks.


Didn't I already post pictures here of how they load them? If not, I will when I get home tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Ozinga bought out Prairie's Wisconsin locations. Hated pouring with them anyways.


Ozinga is that far north?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can give you Joe's number.


Please, NO! I'm bizzie!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Please, NO! I'm bizzie!


Then why do you keep harassing me while I'm plowing???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ozinga is that far north?


Ozinga is a big player....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> Didn't I already post pictures here of how they load them? If not, I will when I get home tonight.


If you did, I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Ozinga is a big player....


I know that you :terribletowel:...that's why I was wondering why they were in Cheeseland...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then why do you keep harassing me while I'm plowing???


Eye don't. ....



Mark Oomkes said:


> Ozinga is that far north?


Yes, in Milwaukee area for about 1.5-2 years now.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Ewe don't. ....
> 
> Yes, in Milwaukee area for about 1.5-2 years now.....


No


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Don't quote me while I'm editing. ....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> In dry batch your correct....Most our plants are wet batched...Plant has a 12 yard mixer that mixes everything then dumps into mixer


What is the benifit? Faster load times or more consistent product? Or something else?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Don't quote me while I'm editing. ....


Learn how to speel something udder than cheese and wedge.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen concrete trucks used to load sand, stone and gravel into 1000 lb tote bags. They load the trucks thur the plant but salt I would love to see how the trucks are loaded.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you did, I don't remember seeing it.


I can't see post numbers on my phone, but page 4, post ftom Monday at 11:38am, click to expand to see thumbnail pics.......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Learn how to speel something udder than cheese and wedge.


K.

This is Wisconsin, would anyone be surprised if they tipped the truck on the side and shoveled it in by hand?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> K.
> 
> This is Wisconsin, would anyone be surprised if they tipped the truck on the side and shoveled it in by hand?


I stand corrected.

So. On top of buying these stupid things and ruining every skid steer you run them on. You now have to either haul them in circles on a trailer to reload them when it's not snowing. Or you have to own a redimix truck or two and pay someone to drive it around to refill them. Or pay someone to drive around in a big v box truck without a spinner to refill them. Or hope I can contract with a concrete company and convince them to haul salt around in their trucks. And once I buy a couple mixer trucks and get guys with CDL's to drive them, or convince a concrete company to use theirs, I've gotta buy a mixer truck loading chute, and build an entire ramp structure dedicated to loading salt into concrete trucks.

All to end up fighting with salt frozen in dozens of plastic cubes.

Sign me up. Sounds like so much fun I'll convert my entire salting system over to these.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> K.
> 
> This is Wisconsin, would anyone be surprised if they tipped the truck on the side and shoveled it in by hand?


Not a bit...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to put a spinner on the end of the shout and just drive around with the cement truck?! LOL


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

extremepusher said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to put a spinner on the end of the shout and just drive around with the cement truck?! LOL


Or just shake the shoot from side to side it will spread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to put a spinner on the end of the shout and just drive around with the cement truck?! LOL


Best suggestion yet oot of this concept.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

extremepusher said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to put a spinner on the end of the shout and just drive around with the cement truck?! LOL


Would be easy to burn freezing rain off...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

extremepusher said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to put a spinner on the end of the shout and just drive around with the cement truck?! LOL


Isn't there a side in hopper looking thing that goes in the back of a vehicle already that has a spinner thingy?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a side in hopper looking thing that goes in the back of a vehicle already that has a spinner thingy?


Reinventing the wheel is a lot more fun. Just ask Nate.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It just amazes me that Boss could see anything close to viable and profitable in this system. I don't see how it could even make it past the "concept in someone's head" phase of R&D.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It just amazes me that Boss could see anything close to viable and profitable in this system. I don't see how it could even make it past the "concept in someone's head" phase of R&D.


They probably used government grant money......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> They probably used government grant money......


It wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> So. On top of buying these stupid things and ruining every skid steer you run them on. You now have to either haul them in circles on a trailer to reload them when it's not snowing. Or you have to own a redimix truck or two and pay someone to drive it around to refill them. Or pay someone to drive around in a big v box truck without a spinner to refill them. Or hope I can contract with a concrete company and convince them to haul salt around in their trucks. And once I buy a couple mixer trucks and get guys with CDL's to drive them, or convince a concrete company to use theirs, I've gotta buy a mixer truck loading chute, and build an entire ramp structure dedicated to loading salt into concrete trucks.
> 
> ...


Over-dramatical much?

I pour concrete out of these same trucks almost every day, I don't need to own any of them. He worked a deal out with the ready mix company that appears to be beneficial to both of them, I have a hard time understanding why this is such a hang-up for so many of you. I suppose you own your own freighter because you use salt?

I can think of a number of different ways to fill these things up, it doesn't NEED to be the way he's doing it. Keep in mind, the guys spreading ~2000 tons of salt each winter, spread out across a 100+ miles. Not surprising he's willing to stick a couple hundred thousand dollars into a multi million dollar a year business.

Imagine the complications he had in previous years loading salt in 10 International 4300's, along with the other smaller salt trucks he has, at his shop and sending them 60+ miles away in a snow storm. What happens when you need 30 tons at the locations 60 miles away? Maybe he should have just bought land and set-up salt sheds all over SE WI?

I honestly could care less if he's successful in marketing these things or not*, but I do like seeing people trying to re-invent the wheel, whether they're successful or not. Some of the wealthiest and successful people none of us will ever know were anything but complacent with the status quo...........

* Just for full disclosure,I do have a small "dog in this fight". If Nate's becomes successful with this, I doubt he will ever dabble in concrete & masonry again, which he has in the past, and that would certainly make my life a little easier.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> We have separate conveyors to load steel fiber and fiber mesh in the trucks before they load...That could be one way...Looks like a dry batch plant...They could run the salt right through the plant


Who's your fiber supplier? Could be a neighbor of mine........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Over-dramatical much?
> 
> I pour concrete out of these same trucks almost every day, I don't need to own any of them. He worked a deal out with the ready mix company that appears to be beneficial to both of them, I have a hard time understanding why this is such a hang-up for so many of you. I suppose you own your own freighter because you use salt?
> 
> ...


I need to be on a computer to rebutt.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to be on a computer to rebutt.


You know how rude it is to take your wife out for Valentines Day and spend the whole time telling here "just wait honey, I gotta respond to this on Plowsite"......................:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need to be on a computer to rebutt.


I'm anxious to see this response.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> You know how rude it is to take your wife out for Valentines Day and spend the whole time telling here "just wait honey, I gotta respond to this on Plowsite"......................:laugh:


No


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> You know how rude it is to take your wife out for Valentines Day and spend the whole time telling here "just wait honey, I gotta respond to this on Plowsite"......................:laugh:


Its Valentines day? well that explains my dinner.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Who's your fiber supplier? Could be a neighbor of mine........


It's not some cheese curd.....I can assure you of that


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jomama45 said:


> Over-dramatical much?
> 
> I pour concrete out of these same trucks almost every day, I don't need to own any of them. He worked a deal out with the ready mix company that appears to be beneficial to both of them, I have a hard time understanding why this is such a hang-up for so many of you. I suppose you own your own freighter because you use salt?
> 
> ...


The company I subcontract for does multi mill revenue, and has properties all over, just like it sounds like this Nate guy does. Difference is they don't only fill up at one location. They have 15 or so random salt piles throughout the area. Each "zone" goes to their designated depot to get filled.

For or against the quick cubes, I would love to see a side by side comparison on the two companies yearly statements. Obviously that would never happen, but I'm curious how these actually pan out on paper. It does sound like Nate has figured out a way to use more employees than subcontractors, which might save him on labor, but that also means he has to supply all the equipment.

If it's something that works for him, great. I can't see it working for 99% of snow contractors out there, which is why I'm floored that boss made these. I also don't see them making them for very long after Nate buys what he needs, and their sales drop dramatically. Hell, maybe this plow mafia is buying them like crazy too, and we'll all start seeing them around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Over-dramatical much?


I wood tend to agree somewhat.



jomama45 said:


> I pour concrete out of these same trucks almost every day, I don't need to own any of them. He worked a deal out with the ready mix company that appears to be beneficial to both of them, I have a hard time understanding why this is such a hang-up for so many of you. I suppose you own your own freighter because you use salt?


Valid points...even if you do wear cheese wheels.

I'm looking into a freighter...can't wait to spring that one on the CFO.



jomama45 said:


> I can think of a number of different ways to fill these things up, it doesn't NEED to be the way he's doing it.


Yes, and it changed from his initial post. Maybe because we pointed out so many holes in his theory of how he was going to save time, not have to hire someone with a CDL, not have a special truck dedicated to hauling these stupid things all over cheeseland and back. That right there destroyed the entire concept of saving time and energy. He was even developing a skidsteer bucket that would hole 1,000# and dump right into these stupid things. More expense.



jomama45 said:


> Keep in mind, the guys spreading ~2000 tons of salt each winter, spread out across a 100+ miles.


This gets right to the bottom. Doing this from one location is stupid. No 2 ways aboot it. There is no way in God's green earth you can service your customers properly over 100 miles and make money. Everyone else with half a brain gets a sea container or builds bins in remote locations, not trying to service customers 100 miles from one point.



jomama45 said:


> Imagine the complications he had in previous years loading salt in 10 International 4300's, along with the other smaller salt trucks he has, at his shop and sending them 60+ miles away in a snow storm. What happens when you need 30 tons at the locations 60 miles away? Maybe he should have just bought land and set-up salt sheds all over SE WI?


Oops...already addressed this above. Yes, he should have. He never answered the question of how handling salt several times is cost effective despite removing trucks from the road and having to pay CDL drivers and maintain those trucks. You yourself said these things spread like crap.

This also brings to mind why he developed these things...other than not being able to service his customers properly. 
#1 He wasn't paying his CDL drivers enough. 
And\or:
#2 They got sick of driving all over hell's half acre trying to keep customers happy in crappy road conditions for the pay they were receiving.

No one in their right mind would try to service this many customers this spread out from one location.

Let me ask you this: How is he how plowing these customers? Does all his equipment return to his main shop and then go out 100 miles every storm? No, he stages equipment on site. Why wouldn't you do this with salt and salt trucks? Absolute stupidity.



jomama45 said:


> but I do like seeing people trying to re-invent the wheel, whether they're successful or not. Some of the wealthiest and successful people none of us will ever know were anything but complacent with the status quo...........


I love new concepts and have tried many. Some worked, some didn't. But the failure to address basic questions and concerns doesn't help me get warm and fuzzies about trying these things oot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If they are so great, and save so much time, and increase profits so much, then he should have no issue with an independent 3rd party auditor coming in and doing time/profit studies on the old way and the new way, and then sharing their findings.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If they are so great, and save so much time, and increase profits so much, then he should have no issue with an independent 3rd party auditor coming in and doing time/profit studies on the old way and the new way, and then sharing their findings.


Even if it only showed percentages, time, expenses, etc. Wouldn't even have to show dollar amounts. However, I don't ever see this happening


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If they are so great, and save so much time, and increase profits so much, then he should have no issue with an independent 3rd party auditor coming in and doing time/profit studies on the old way and the new way, and then sharing their findings.


One slight issue is there is no data on how long these things last, what maintenance is required...not to mention what they will do to the skidsteers vs a truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This concept is a fart in the Wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> This concept is a fart in the Wind.


Just make sure you're upwind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

While never a BoSS fan, but respected never the less, look at what Toro has done to them in the last couple of years

EXT
Cube

And now they can't even make their own shovel.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Even if it only showed percentages, time, expenses, etc. Wouldn't even have to show dollar amounts. However, I don't ever see this happening


Yes, percentages would be perfectly fine, no need to share dollar amounts with the masses. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> One slight issue is there is no data on how long these things last, what maintenance is required...not to mention what they will do to the skidsteers vs a truck.


So for arguments sake, say their lifespan is forever and no maintenance required. Give them as much of an "advantage" as possible, because I'm pretty sure they'll need it to come out on top.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, time to wrap this one up. thanks!


----------

